# Awful Waffle - No Bypass



## D1chotomy (Apr 18, 2020)

Hello,

I'm new here and this is my first Pedalpcb build. I just discovered this place! I've only put together kits in the past so this is my first build sourcing the parts on my own. 

I get no bypass on this Awful Waffle. When I click it on, I get a bit of hum and if I wiggle the jacks, some crackling and sound to come through. Also, I seem to get nothing at all unless it's plugged in to DC power. I'm sure I've made some blatantly obvious rookie mistake, but I'm just not able to see it. Could I have a faulty switch? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## music6000 (Apr 18, 2020)

Try soldering the left Blue GROUND wire to the Empty Centre Input Jack pad.
The white POWER lead is soldered to the wrong Power jack terminal (+ Battery)
Change to empty POWER jack terminal.


----------



## D1chotomy (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I just fixed that but it seems to yield similar results. I was wrong in my initial post though, as the power does not need to be plugged in to get the described results. The only sound I am able to get is when I click the switch on. Also, the LED never lights. It's not pictured but I had it connected earlier.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 18, 2020)

Is the Right output jack Tip terminal touching the corner of the Enclosure Circled ie *Grounding*
Also check the Left Jack Tip Circled
Check corrected Wiring below
*

*


----------



## music6000 (Apr 18, 2020)

It has to have a LM741 or TL071 OP AMP!


----------



## D1chotomy (Apr 18, 2020)

IT’S ALIVE!!! Hey, music6000, thanks for taking the time to help a novice out. You pointed out what I couldn’t see. I really appreciate it! ?? It's now mostly working but I need to find lower profile jacks, as these only work after some finessing and I don't trust they'll stay in place. Any recommendations?


----------



## D1chotomy (Apr 18, 2020)

Oh, and I had the right chip in there, a TL071. It was the wiring changes and lug grounding issues you pointed out. ?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 18, 2020)

D1chotomy said:


> IT’S ALIVE!!! Hey, music6000, thanks for taking the time to help a novice out. You pointed out what I couldn’t see. I really appreciate it! ?? It's now mostly working but I need to find lower profile jacks, as these only work after some finessing and I don't trust they'll stay in place. Any recommendations?



Lumberg mono jack:


----------



## zgrav (Apr 18, 2020)

for the audio jacks you are using, bend the tab for the audio connections so it comes out perpendicular to the power jack instead of at an angle.  cut off and part of the wire that goes through the hole in the tabs toward the case.

and you can rotate the jacks in the sockets to try to give yourself a little bit more room between the wiring & tabs and the case.   

and put some electric tape on the inside of the enclosure anywhere a part of the audio tab & wire might touch.

in the future, use the smaller jacks that music6000 linked to above.


----------



## D1chotomy (Apr 18, 2020)

zgrav, I hadn't thought of lining the inside of the enclosure with electrical tape. Great recommendations all around, I'm gonna do this until my new jacks come in! Thanks!


----------

